# GT RTS 1 Aufbauthread



## fabiolo (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi GTler,

nun bin ich auch einer .....

Ich, Fabio aus Berlin, habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein sehr schönen GT RTS 1 Rahmen aus dem Jahr 1993 zugelegt!

Er sieht so aus:















Nun werde ich mir daraus ein schönes Classic-Komplettbike basteln.
Ich habe etwas länger hin und her überlegt ob ich es einfach costum aufbauen soll oder kataloggetreu und bin jetzt zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich von beidem ein wenig machen werde. Ich kam dazu, da ich festgestellt habe, dass eine originale Sattelstütze, ein originaler Vorbau und Steuersatz anscheinend echt schwer zu bekommen sind. Den Rest, bis auf die Gabel, will ich komplett mit XTR M 900 ausstatten. Bremsen sollen Maguras werden, am liebsten in rot, passend zum Hinterbau und zur sehnlichst erwarteten Judy DH.

Mein Farbkonzept ist sehr einfach - SILBER ! Ein paar Farbtupfer passend zum Hinterbau (Rock Shox Rot) werden die von mir erwähnte Judy DH und, wenn ich welche bekomme, rote Maguras. Der Rest soll möglichst komplett silber sein.

Nachdem ich mir nun auch die Judy DH zugelegt habe, habe ich alle Zielsetzungen bzgl. des Endgewicht über den Haufen geworfen, da sowohl der Rahmen als auch die Gabel ja schon beinahe gemeinsam das Gewicht so manchen Hardtails auf die Waage bringen !

Bin jetzt schon fleißig auf der Suche nach Parts (Angebote jederzeit herzlich Willkommen) und bin was nen Vorbau betrifft höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon fündig geworden - Answer A-Tac oder Ringlé.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn von euch Anregungen, Kritik,Ergänzungen,  Fragen oder Bemerkungen jeglicher Art zum Aufbau kommen. 

WICHTIG ist auch noch, dass ich nen echter Rookie bin, was so viel bedeutet, wie dass ich zwar schon mit vielem was Anfangen kann aber eben noch keine Erfahrungen habe und mich auf vielen Gebieten (z.B. Classic Steuersätze, Felgen, Alternativen zu XTR M 900 er Serie) nicht gut oder sogar fast gar nicht auskenne.

Solbald neue Parts eingetroffen sind werde ich euch natürlich immer mit aktuellen Fotos auf dem laufenden halten un d freue mich darauf euch am Aufbau teilhaben zu lassen.

Also, bis demnächst, Grüße aus der Hauptstadt,
Fabio


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Dezember 2009)

Aah, da ist der Aufbaufaden! 
Eine Anmerkung hab ich schon: Der Hinterbau scheint tatsächlich im Judy DH  Rotton zu sein. Und mit ner Judy DH drin - sieht bestimmt schick aus! Aber leider wird das Rot der Magura nicht ganz passen - das war m.E. entweder "standard" rot oder schon fast neon. Verbessert mich, wenn ich mich täuschen sollte.
Evtl. hätte ich auch noch nen passenden Vorbau für dich - einen recht seltenen ControlTech, ~110mm, ~15°, Judy-rot, allerdings in gebrauchtem Zustand. Bei Interesse mach mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (2. Dezember 2009)

fabiolo schrieb:


> nun bin ich auch einer .....



Auch hier nochmal willkommen! 



fabiolo schrieb:


> Bremsen sollen Maguras werden, am liebsten in rot, passend zum Hinterbau und zur sehnlichst erwarteten Judy DH.



Da musst Du aber ein wenig aufpassen: der Hinterbau scheint ein etwas dunkleres rot zu haben, die Johnny T. Magura werden voraussichtlich etwas heller sein, nehme ich an. Das kann sich in natura dann sehr schnell hübsch beißen, muss man aber einfach live mal ausprobieren. Hättest Du für einen Notfallplan eigentlich Deine silbernen Magura noch? [edit: verdaddelt, steve war schneller ;-)]



fabiolo schrieb:


> [...] und bin was nen Vorbau betrifft höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon fündig geworden - Answer A-Tac oder Ringlé.



Hmm, ist sicher nicht ganz leicht. Syncros schaut an GT's m.E. immer sehr harmonisch aus, auch der Atac könnte passen, auch vom Finish (dicke Schweißnaht zu dicke Schweißnaht). Der CNC-gefräste Ringlé Zooka hat mir an alten GT's bislang eigentlich nur in speziellen Fällen gefallen - muss man aber auch hier einfach mal im Gesamtbild sehen.

XTR 900 ist schon mehr als prima, die meisten Sachen sind gar nicht so schwer, vor allem halten sie, bieten dauerhaft hohe Funktionalität und sind einfach unschlagbar dezent. Wenn Du die Sachen in sehr gutem oder neuen Zustand suchst, brauchst Du inzwischen aber eine gut gefüllte Brieftasche...

Steuersatz würde ich mal nach einem silbernen Tioga Alchemy Ausschau halten. Die wurden von GT damals ab Werk verbaut und halten auch ganz ordentlich. Mit ein wenig Glück sind silberne auch noch recht ordentlich verfügbar, und sie kosten dann auch nicht die Welt (um die 20,-).


----------



## epic2006 (3. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

möchtest Du wirklich komplett silber aufbauen? Es ist ja Geschmackssache, aber ich finde, dass man leicht erschlagen wird oder es fad ausschaut wenn alles die gleiche Farbe hat. Schwarzer Steuersatz und Sattelklemme als Absetzer zu silbernem Vorbau und Sattelstütze fänd ich hübscher.
M900 ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl und recht gut zu bekommen, auch wenn für meist viel Geld.

Viel Erfolg; Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

ey du fängst wohl ohne mich an

na dann klinke ich mich mal wie abgesprochen mit ein.
du hast wenigstens schon den rahmen....ich erst diverse teile.

wir könnten ja hier nen schicken aufbau und ideensammelthraed machen.....ich fang auch mit was kleinem an......einem lenker.

dein aufbau wird poliert und rot?..meiner poliert und purple.....ich glaub das wird fein


----------



## fabiolo (3. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mir nun mal im netz diverse fotos von roten maguras angeschaut und ja, ihr hab wohl recht, die werden nicht passen.
die silbernen maguras habe ich tatsächlich noch. sollte ich diese verbauen, könnte ich auch die idee mit dem "farbtupfer" aufgreifen. hierzu denke ich, dass alleine durch gabel,hinterbau und auch dämpferlackierung (rot) schon farbe im spiel ist. zudem ist ja die 900er reihe acuh eher dunkel....die idee mit schwarzer sattelklemme und sattelstütze finde ich jedoch garnich soooo übel...

bin gespannt auf bb-rot und bb-purple....


----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

bei mir ist allerdings der rahmen lüla und der hinterbau poliert....der ist aus alu....ätsch

warum nimmst du keine race line? bei mir kommt race line dran...da die farblich mal so gar nicht passt.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Dezember 2009)

...warum eigentlich Maguras, Fabio?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum nimmst du keine race line? bei mir kommt race line dran...da die farblich mal so gar nicht passt.



genau. das gelb würde schön knalln.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Dezember 2009)

fabiolo schrieb:


> die idee mit schwarzer sattelklemme und sattelstütze finde ich jedoch garnich soooo übel...



Sattelstütze und Vorbau würde ich aber unbedingt in einheitlicher Farbe machen, das schaut sonst etwas unharmonisch aus. Meinst Du den Steuersatz statt der Sattelstütze? Tioga Alchemy gab es auch oft in schwarz 

@divergent: wenn man schon purple ans Rad schraubt ist die restliche Farbgestaltung eh' Wurscht. Ist keinesfalls abwertend gemeint - ein purplener Aufbau steht auch noch auf meiner to-do-list. Aber wenn schon purple, dann kann es auch richtig bunt werden.


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

ja purple ist schon geil. ich wollte aber nur die bremse als farbflash drin haben. den rest eher dezent purple und poliert. steuersatz und sattelklemmer werden schwarz.

was meint ihr. ich will ne kooka kurbel dran machen mit schwarzen stern. da passen natürlich schwarze blätter besser. oder soll ich silberne reinmachen....oder die silberen verlilanen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (4. Dezember 2009)

@divergent: ich würd silberne Blätter nehmen, zu viel purple auf einen Haufen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so hübsch. Das mit der Raceline gefällt auf jeden Fall schon mal, scheint interessant zu werden...mehr Bilder, bitte


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2009)

ich wuerde definitiv maguras dran. am besten die scheenen racline 

mein dad hat auch die eisbaerdran. alles andere ist kaese wegen der zugumlenkung.


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

zugumlenkung ist bei mir nicht. mein rahmen hat nicht mehr diesen umlenkhebel dran. raceline kommt definitiv. ich werd silberne blätter nehmen und purple schrauben....

bilder....hmm wie wärs damit?


----------



## fabiolo (4. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde ja purple echt cool - neben rot-elox eigentlich eine meine lieblingsfarben bei bikes. mit den racelines bin ich echt nen bissel gespalten. 

Auf der einen Seite finde ich Maguras prinzipiell sehr passend an nem RTS einfach bedingt dadurch, dass das RTS nicht so ein filigraner Rahmen ist wie z.B. nen Brodie Expresso, Brezzer Lightning, Fat Chance Yo Eddy oder andere...
Auf der anderen Seite knallen die Racelines dann natürlich echt voll rein. Mir gefällt sehr gut, das divergent! einen Kontrast reinbringen will, aber mit dem Neongelb würde ich das bei purple einfach nicht machen. Ich denke, dass Racelines perfekt zu nem komplett bb-GT passen, welches noch origniale, alte, Decals (ich meine die blau-neongelben) á la Xizang von christian hat und habe ein Bisschen die Befürchtung, dass darunter das Gesamtbild eines wunderschönen purpelnen Bikes leiden könnte. Lass mich aber gern durch pics vom Gegenteil überzeugen...... Könnte dir als Farbtupfer auch noch Kupferfarbene Shogun Kurbeln anbieten divergent! 

Bei mir ist heute mal wieder ein Paket eingetrudelt. Es war die schon sehnlichst erwartete Judy DH...

Ich habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht und zwei mal hier eingefügt:










.....ich finde die Gabel passt echt perfekt zu Rahmen, wobei ich Christian wohl Recht geben muss, dass das mit der Einbauhöhe schon einen mininmalen Tick zu Hoch ist. Alles in allem muss ich sdagen, dass ich wirklich von der Gabel überzeugt bin - auch farblich. Das Rot ist nicht exat der selbe Ton wie der Hinterbau, der Hinterbau ist eine Nuance dunkel, was auf der ersten Blick nicht auffällt.

Einen Vorbau habe ich nun auch schon, der muss allerdings erst mit der Post eintrudeln. Wird demnach wohl ein silber Answer A-Tac, 115mm 0°.
Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und auch Sattelklemme werde ich nun doch in silber halten, da ich denke, dass alleine durch die Roten Parts und auch durch XTR 900er nicht groß die Gefahr besteht, dass das Ganze etwas Fade wird


----------



## DefektesKind (4. Dezember 2009)

Die Einbauhöhe wird  sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machen da sie durch dein Gewicht eh noch ein bisschen eintaucht.Das dürfte meines erachtens kein problem sein.
Sehr sehr schöne Kombi.  

Ein schwarzer Steuersatz und eine schwarze Sattelklemme sind ein Muss.
Erst Recht bei einem Silber gehaltenen Aufbau.
Glaube mir,nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken wirst Du von selber darauf kommen.


----------



## epic2006 (4. Dezember 2009)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Ein schwarzer Steuersatz und eine schwarze Sattelklemme sind ein Muss.
> Erst Recht bei einem Silber gehaltenen Aufbau.


 
Da sich Schwarz zwangsläufig wiederholt passt es auch und setzt keinen zusätzlichen Kontrast sondern trennt die silbernen Bauteile optisch voneinander. Bei Deinem Bike würde ich auch auf die gelben Racelines verzichten, die Idee mit den silbernen finde ich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (4. Dezember 2009)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Da sich Schwarz zwangsläufig wiederholt passt es auch und setzt keinen zusätzlichen Kontrast sondern trennt die silbernen Bauteile optisch voneinander.



Genau so sehe ich das auch, zumal Dein Vorbau ja auch silber werden soll. War auch mein Fehler beim Aufbau des AMP (sorry für Marken-offtopic). Richtig schön (finde ich jedenfalls) sieht es eigentlich nur aus, wenn sich der Steuersatz farblich vom Rahmen absetzt. Hier ganz gut zu sehen, wie es nicht so schön ausschaut:








fabiolo schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Racelines perfekt zu nem komplett bb-GT passen, welches noch origniale, alte, Decals (ich meine die blau-neongelben) á la Xizang von christian hat [...] und habe ein Bisschen die Befürchtung, dass darunter das Gesamtbild eines wunderschönen purpelnen Bikes leiden könnte. Lass mich aber gern durch pics vom Gegenteil überzeugen...... Könnte dir als Farbtupfer auch noch Kupferfarbene Shogun Kurbeln anbieten divergent!



...meine Xizang-Decals sind übrigens 95er, da habe ich auch ein wenig geschummelt. Leider passt die Raceline gar nicht - Race line neongelb, GT-Decals sattwarmgelb. Das war dann auch der Grund, warum ich die Raceline am Xizang wieder demontiert habe. Hier gut zu sehen:






Wenn Du Racelines montieren solltest, würden sich sicher die Originalen 1993er-Decals gut machen. Hatten wir ja "drüben" schon mal angesprochen, und seitdem mir von einem netten User hier Unterstützung  angeboten wurde, denke ich auch, dass die Herstellung von Repros machbar wäre. Du musst dann halt nur im Geiste für Dich entscheiden, ob die Neongelb-Flut mit den roten Akzenten verträglich wäre...



DefektesKind schrieb:


> Die Einbauhöhe wird  sich nicht negativ bemerkbar machen da sie durch dein Gewicht eh noch ein bisschen eintaucht.Das dürfte meines erachtens kein problem sein.



...das tut aber auch jede andere Gabel, die vom Federweg und EBH auf den Jahrgang abgestimmt ist  Ich denke aber auch, dass sich das noch ordentlich fahren lassen wird. Wenn es Dir zu träge wird, kannst Du ja immer noch eine andere Forke ausprobieren.



fabiolo schrieb:


> Einen Vorbau habe ich nun auch schon, der muss allerdings erst mit der Post eintrudeln. Wird demnach wohl ein silber Answer A-Tac, 115mm 0°.



...hoffentlich ist der nicht zu kurz für Dich. Der Rahmen ist ein 18", oder?
Ein echter Racer montiert mindestens 135 mm! 

Sorry für dieses Mammutposting und die Bilderflut...


----------



## nectar (4. Dezember 2009)

falls du wirklich nicht auf die rote farbe der maguras verzichten willst, gäbe es noch die möglichkeit (auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht gegen die philosophie mancher gt'ler geht und ich dafür belächelt werde) einige teile mit 2-komponenten-sprühlack zu behandeln!?
ist ausreichend kratz-/stossfest und leicht zu verarbeiten.
siehe:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/519857]
	
[/URL]
(evo2-adapter u. schnellspanner sind lackiert)


----------



## DefektesKind (4. Dezember 2009)

sorry offtopic: Das Xizang ist echt propper-----------aber die Syncros Stütze geht ja mal überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Syncros-teilen.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Dezember 2009)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> sorry offtopic: Das Xizang ist echt propper-----------aber die Syncros Stütze geht ja mal überhaupt nicht mit den anderen Syncros-teilen.



Danke. Ja, die Stütze, ich weiß... 
Ich habe leider immer noch keine mit altem Schriftzug in 27,4 gefunden - wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

das rot der judy passt gut. ne silberne hs33 ist zwar nicht schlecht aber ich würde mal behaupten daß das schicke polierte am rts sich mit dem "dreckigen" silber der magura beissen wird. ich würde dann wohl noch eher zu der roten greifen oder einfach ne schwarze dran machen und die evo adapter polieren lassen.


----------



## fabiolo (5. Dezember 2009)

Also so langsam überzeugt Ihr mich doch mit dem Schwarz ! in der bucht ist grad nen alter alchemy drin in schwarz, aber recht stark gebraucht!ich hab ja schon nen schwarzen steuersatz drinnen, weiß allerdings nicht was das für einer ist, lässt sich für mich gar nicht mehr erkennen!
ich kann mir gut vorstellen was du meinst divergent! der rest ist richtig blank poliet, oder wird es zum mindest nocht. da kann es schon sein, dass das matte sich etwas beissen wird - mal schauen, wenn es nicht stimmig ist: entweder polieren lassden oder einfach xtr 900er cantis !


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

hst du am hinterbau noch den sockel dran mit dem kleinen umlenkhebel?

sonst wirds schwierig mit cantis denke ich.


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

eben hat der postmann geklingelt und meine liebste basis gebracht.......ach was hab ichs vermisst





war super verpackt...danke nochmal


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Dezember 2009)

Is schon schick, das purplene.


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

das dumme ist nur ich hab grad mal vorbau, lenker und kurbel daneben gelegt.......verdammt wird das geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabiolo (5. Dezember 2009)

Gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut ! Really Really nice und der Zustand scheint sehr gut zu sein, oder???

man, da müssen wir ja aufpassen, dass da dann nicht noch nen schönheitswettbewerb draus wird !


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

naja der rahmen hat schon diverse macken. aber das stört mich nicht. es soll ja zum fahren sein und nicht nur zum ansehen.

als ich mir damals den rahmen das 1.mal gekauft hab war ich von dem lilaton total überzeugt. kommt auf bildern gar nicht so toll rüber. in natura siehts verdammt schick aus.

schönheitswettbewerb?? naja geschmäcker sind verschieden aber ich denke mal prinzipiell werden unsere aufbauten beide schick und was fürs auge.

zur not gibts ja jedes jahr hier noch einen wettbewerb zum schönsten gt.....bis dahin hab ich noch einiges in der hinterhand

wollt ihr noch ein teil?

ich mach das mal wie ein kalender.....immer stück für stück bis mir die teile ausgehen.......öööhm wie wärs mit vorbau?


----------



## huffdipuffdi (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey leute, hab evtl was für euch: Beim schweizer Importeur auf Felix.ch sind noch die original alten Syncros Teile erhältlich. Unter anderem Sattelstützen, Vorbauten und Naben. Auch in dem Rot welches zum Hinterbau de ersten Bikes passen könnten. Original 90's halt.
Cheers.


----------



## divergent! (8. Dezember 2009)

hast du mal nen genauen link. ich hab da nur radurlaub in der schweiz


----------



## fabiolo (8. Dezember 2009)

hier der link:

http://www.velo-direct.ch/home.php?s=1

ist nicht direkt auf der seite, man muss über die shops dahin...


----------



## divergent! (8. Dezember 2009)

aha danke alles klar. haben aber auch stolze preise!



ööhmm ich mach mal mit bildern weiter. hier das zu verbauende kürbelchen






wie siehts denn beim kollegen aus? bilder, baufortschritte, 5-jahresplan........?


----------



## Sascha123 (8. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


>



Jetzt werde ich langsam echt neugierig. Die bereits beschafften Teile werden wohl verdammt gut am Bike aussehen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2009)

leider kann ich noch nix zusammenklöppeln da meine gabel noch übern atlantik schippert.

die wird wohl auch erst gegen ende dezember, anfang januar da sein.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

mensch bub... du baust ja mal wieder war echt klassisches zusammen... 
keine lust mehr zu schocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> aha danke alles klar. haben aber auch stolze preise!



Du weißt aber schon, dass die Preise in Franken sind??


----------



## cleiende (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert davon mit welcher Liebe die Pedalrückschlagrahmen (RTS) aufgebaut werden.

zum anderen Thema "Syncros"
1 CHF ca. 0,65 EUR
oder 
1 EUR ca. 1,5 CHF 

Wenn ich noch was suchen würde würde ich dort kaufen und die Zollbehörden in mein Nachtgebet einschließen. Und die Site gibt es schon länger.


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mensch bub... du baust ja mal wieder war echt klassisches zusammen...
> keine lust mehr zu schocken?



ich wollte ja eh noch was klassisches haben. das rts wird zwar auch nicht 100% zeitlich korrekt ( kettenblätter, pedale, evtl sattel ) aber das grobe erscheinungsbild wird schon passen.

zum schocken hab ich noch einiges in der hinterhand. da gibts zu gegebenen anlass noch genug zu sehen.




gt-heini schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass die Preise in Franken sind??



ok aber selbst da. der vorbau kostet umgerechnet immer noch über 50. bei ebay usa hauen sie die dinger für unter 30$ raus. wenn man da mehrere kauft rechnent sich das mit versand.


heute kam wieder viel post. zum einen ne ketzerei zum anderen was fürn antrieb.

man nehme also:





schraube das dran:





und bekommt das raus:


----------



## fabiolo (9. Dezember 2009)

man man man,

das geht hier ja echt stramm vorwärts. ich habe mittlerweile nen schwarzen tioaga alchemy ergattert, xtr 900er kurbeln und nen schaltwerk. der atac müsste eigentlich auch morgen oder übermorgen bei mir eintrudeln.
kann dementsprechend noch keine neuen pics vorweisen. Nur nevrdull zum polieren ist angekommen und ich (fast) jeder freien minute wird ein stückchen vom rahmen poliert.

im gegensatz zu divergent!'s aufbau wird meiner etwas costum und etwas katalog-getreu - nicht komplett costum (was ich auch gut finde) !ich glaube divergents wird echt schön !

ich wollte eigentlich komplett nach katalog aufbauen, da jedoch original stütze, vorbau und steuersatz (gt) echt rar gesäht sind mach ich einfach ne bunte mischung.... kurbeln,schaltwerk,umwerfer,kettenblätter,lrs und kassette werden xtr 900er wie im katalog, der rest, naja costum!

wir müssten, wenn beide bikes fertig sind diese prachtstücke  mal nebeneinander stellen und fotografieren. das wird dann der könende abschlusspost !


----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

ne kpl xtr ist aber auch nicht von schlechten eltern. das wird schon edel. wegen der ganzen poliererei mit nevrdull werde ich mein backwoods zb nicht polieren lassen. das ist mir dann zu viel geputze und schönmacherei wenns mal dreckig wurde. da bin ich froh daß mein rts einfach nur lack hat. für mich wird die stütze noch ein problem. ich brauch dann zu gegebenen zeitpunkt eine in 26.8 und min. 330mm länge. mir schwebt da ne polierte syncros vor, gerne aber auch ringle, kore oder heylight. aber das wird bei mir erst im januar. fehlen tut mir nur noch bremse, sattel und besagte stütze.

wegen treffen....berlin...dürfte kein problem sein. da bin ich in 2,5h hingefahren. oder du kommst her...hier gibts wenigstens hügel

oder einfach die mitte....da wird schon ein wald neben der a9 sein

ich könnte noch etwas zur schalterei beitragen:





einfaches hg50 ritzel mit 11-28 und passender kette sowie kettenschlössern. ich bin doch so ne nietlusche.....ist mir zu umständlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr au nur noch kettenschloesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Dezember 2009)

ist ja auch am einfachsten und geht am schnellsten. kleine erfindung ohne die ich nicht mehr radfahren möchte.


----------



## divergent! (12. Dezember 2009)

so ich mach dann mal weiter mit dem antrieb.

innenlager





+ kurbel + rahmen ergibt:







nen schicken hauptantrieb. ich hätte nur langsam gerne mal meine gabel damit das ding endlich richtig steht.


----------



## divergent! (15. Dezember 2009)

rauskram rauskram....so wie schauts aus an der rts front in berlin?

gibts schon erfreuliches von der baufront oder noch alles in kisten versteckt. bei mir siehts langsam nach fahrrad aus.

hier mal meine wurstpellen. die guten alten z-max. sorglosreifen der technisch, zeitlich und überhaupt passt.


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Dezember 2009)

Berlin sollte jetzt wirklich mal nachlegen


----------



## divergent! (19. Dezember 2009)

das denke ich aber auch...sonst komme ich womöglich noch damit:





oder mit dem kram





oder kleinigkeiten





und nem schwarzen lx steuersatz...davon hab ich aber grad kein foto.


----------



## fabiolo (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,

so, die letzten tage waren sehr stressig und ich bin leider nicht zum Posten gekommen...

ich kann leider noch nicht mit weiteren fortschritten dienen. ich habe schon den a-tac (vielen dank volkmar!!!), der sich in nem echt super zustand befindet bekommen, doch leider kam genauso schnell die ernüchterung. nachdem ich ihn ausgepackt hatte musste ich leider leider feststellen, dass der gabelschaft doch wahnwitzige 4-5 mm zu kurz (ja wirklich zu kurz ) ist  ! zudem ist noch der tioaga alchemy in schwarz eingetrudelt. der befindet sich in nem tadellosem zustand baut jedoch noch höher auf der bis dato verbaute steuersatz (macht den gabelschaft noch kürzer )

auf jeden fall müssten jetzt in den nächsten tagen die xtr kurbeln, das schaltwerk und auch die stütze ankommen....

also, ich stehe quasi in den startlöchern es winigstens zum stehen zu bringen nur ohne passende parts wirds nicht.

ich verspreche euch aber für den kommenden mittwoch bilder von allen parts die bereits da sind und evtl. auch von nem stehen rts 1 in berlin


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

und wenn du einen evtl zeitlich nicht korrekten dafür flacheren steuersatz reinbaust?

wie hoch ist deiner?


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Dezember 2009)

fabiolo schrieb:


> evtl. auch von nem stehen rts 1 in berlin



Ein stehendes RTS-1 aus Berlin? Fabio, ich helfe mal kurz aus, das nimmt den Druck vor den anstehenden Festtagen.  Ich könnte meines hier ja auch mit aufbauen, wobei ich sicher eher den Verkehr aufhalten werde - das dauert bei mir noch. Ist auch ein 93er. Eigentlich wollte ich es aus Platzmangel wieder verkaufen, ich bekomme es aber einfach nicht über's Herz.



divergent! schrieb:


> und wenn du einen evtl zeitlich nicht korrekten dafür flacheren steuersatz reinbaust?



Pfui! 







Laufradsatz und Stütze sind noch nicht endgültig.


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

na da hätteste dich hier ruhig mit einklinken können. wir können das hier gerne biis zum sommer ziehen auch wenn ich dann schon fertig bin

deinen lrs find ich optisch aber richtig schick. ich würde den lassen.

aber ist schon lustig mit dem rts. es federt nicht wirklich gut, es hat pedalrückschlag ohne ende, es ist nicht sonderlich leicht ( gut aber auch nicht schwer ) aber man bleibt einfach dran kleben. irgendwie ein geiler rahmen, mehr kann man nicht sagen. und ich freue mich jeden tag wenn ich in meine rumpelkammer hier gehe ( zitat vom weibchen ) und diesen rahmen sehe.

ich hab ihn einmal weggegeben und dann echt als fehler eingesehe.aber ich konnte reumütig wieder zu mir zurücknehmen.

wohnt einer von euch an der küste? habt ihr zufällig ein paket aus kanada gesehen mit meiner anschrift...da ist meine gabel drin...ich will die endlich haben damit ich mein rahmenset fertig stehen hab.


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na da hätteste dich hier ruhig mit einklinken können.



Ich schaue mal, vielleicht bin ich dann der Nachzügler. 



divergent! schrieb:


> deinen lrs find ich optisch aber richtig schick. ich würde den lassen.



Ich mag ihn auch, sind tune Mig/Mag in blau und daher nicht recht zu den restlichen Aufbaugedanken passend. Er ist zurzeit über und musste daher als Platzhalter herhalten. Reifen und Felgen werden aber schon in die gezeigte Richtung gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. Dezember 2009)

blaue naben...hmm die würden nur passen mit blauen tune hörnchen oder schräubchens. ansonsten wirkt das verloren.

bei mir kam heute das passende stützchen





und ich hab heute ein eischreiben im briefkasten gehabt. kann ich morgen erst holen. entweder sinds massig sattelstützen in bunt oder meine gabel....die wär mir gerade am liebsten


----------



## divergent! (23. Dezember 2009)

heute kam sie endlich. eine wunderschöne m2. federt top und sieht aus wie ausm laden frisch gekauft.

leider ist der schaft zu kurz.

wer einen passenden in 1 1/8 hat dringend pn!

wegen den maßen einfach mal hier schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437996

aber schick isse:





in kombi damit:





wirds aber richtig lecker:


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Dezember 2009)

sieht ja nice aus... 
aber denskt net das ein bissle mehr federweg besser passt?
ich hab in das rts meines dad's eine alte bomber rein... harmoniert sehr geil und geht bergab wie sau!

ach ja... er will es verkaufen (ist ihm zu schwer um es im schwarzwald zu bewegen...) wenn also jemand interesse haette?


----------



## divergent! (23. Dezember 2009)

also der hinterbau hat vielleicht 4-5cm. nutzen tuh ich davon evtl 3 oder max 4. da passt die gabel schon. ich werd mit dem rad ja auch nicht viel fahren.

achja wegen krone bin ich in der bucht fündig geworden. hat sich quasi erledigt....freu und dann mit gewinde. dann muss ich nix umbauen.

wenn jemand federn für ne manitou 3-4, sx braucht...ich hab einen satz über. so für leute um die 75 kilo +-

passt bei der gabel nicht.


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Dezember 2009)

zwar nich ganz timekorekt fände ich für das rot silber aber passend


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, dann aber ohne blaues schräubchen


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also der hinterbau hat vielleicht 4-5cm. nutzen tuh ich davon evtl 3 oder max 4. da passt die gabel schon. ich werd mit dem rad ja auch nicht viel fahren.



ich habe mal ein rts auf nem DH rennen gesehen

gut ist schon lang her !! glaube nrw meisterschaft 94 oder 96

das war auch in purple aufgebaut hauptrahmen aber in Lila aber was an dem rad einfach perfekt aussah 





[/IMG]

die mit dem lilastich


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

ja nne scheibe...och nee. also mitte der 90er war der federweg ja auch schon echt was besonderes. ich meine da hatte ne dh gabel 70mm.

mit sowas wird man heute ausgelacht wenn man es auf den markt bringen würde.

ich hab das rts auch nie als richtiges fully gesehen. das ist für mich eher ein hardtail mit etwas mehr komfort.

das sinnvollere fully ist mein lts. da kanns auch mal grob werden und es stört wenig.


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

meine dh gabel war ne aufgeblasene M4 mit wingskit und echten 60mm

aber das rts sieht einfach immer noch schön schnell aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2009)

fuer n hardtail wippt das rts aber zu sehr 
tip: lass das kleine ganz weg, auf mitte und gross geht es halbwegs...


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß aber es soll ja "original" aussehen. und dazu gehört auch wippen.


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Januar 2010)

So, die Feiertage sind vorbei, langsam stellt sich wieder Normalgewicht ein - Ihr dürft nun weiterbauen.


----------



## divergent! (4. Januar 2010)

wie normalgewicht....man nimmt doch zwischen neujahr und weihnachten zu und nicht anders rum...faule ausreden.

aber egal...ja weiterbauen würde ich gerne aber bei mir lassen diverse teile auf sich warten. meine manitou krone kommt hoffentlich bald. die bremse dürfte sicher die woche losgeschickt werden und die schalthebel sind bezahlt...kommen evtl auch die woche noch.

mein sattel werd ich die woche zum veredeln schicken, das dauert nochmal gut 2-3 wochen

dann fehlen nur noch pedale. also ich denke anfang märz ist meins fertig.

und was macht genosse aus berlin?


----------



## Sascha123 (4. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich denke anfang märz ist meins fertig.



Vollkommen inakzeptabel!


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Vollkommen inakzeptabel!



/signed!

komm in die puschen faulsaeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

aber aber.......gut evtl auch schon februar, also ende....fast anfang märz. ich muss im februar erstmal selbst nochmal zum anmalen und das kostet ja auch noch a weng.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. Januar 2010)

fahrradkult UND körperkult...kein wunder, dass du ne lefty in ein GT baust...


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Januar 2010)

he! bin au angemalt,... aber ich bauch auch lefties in cubes, ghosts und scotts


----------



## ossi_b (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo divergent!

ich bin überrascht und auch froh ein GT mit einer Lefty Gabel zu sehen. Genau das schwebt mir zurzeit auch vor.

Im Moment habe ich an meinem Zaskar eine Noleen Parallelogrammgabel mit 80mm und Carbonstandrohren verbaut. hier wird mir allerdings der Radstand zu lang und ich habe auf kniffligen und engen Trails Probleme schnell durchzufahren und fühle mich unsicher.

Jetzt hatte ich überlegt mir eine 100mm Lefty einzubauen. Sind die GT Rahmen denn dafür geeignet (Lenkwinkel)? Waren ja eher für Starrgabeln konzipiert. Außerdem ist ja auch ein bisschen ekelhaft an einen alten GT Rahmen eine so moderne Gabel zu schrauben ... ich find sie aber heiß.

Grüße.


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

@alex....ja aber 3-4 stunden radfahren am stück macht etwas mehr spaß....gut das andere ist halt so ne sache. irgendwann ist einem alles egal

@ossi b: das einzig wichtige ist die einbauhöhe. meine 110er dlr baut 475mm.

ich hab aber ne verstellbare brücke dh ich kann die gabel an sich noch gut 3cm nach oben schieben was dann ne ebh von etwa 445mm ergibt.

musste mal messen wie hoch deine gabel baut. insgesamt ist die lefty die geilste federgabel die ich je gefahren bin. optisch geschmackssache aber da ja 90 der federheinis ne fox oder rockshox fährt wollte ich da nicht mitmachen.

achja nochmal zum alex....kurbeln sind da. ich werd mal den eloxierer fragen ob ich da nochmal polieren muss oder ob er das machen will


----------



## ossi_b (5. Januar 2010)

@ divergent!: ich bin dergleichen Meinung wie du. Standart gibt es genug und optisch finde ich die Lefty geil. Die Tests bescheinigen dieser Forke immer wieder Bestwerte, somit bin ich schon heiß auf das Stück.

Wenn du die jetzt schon verbaut hast, dann hast du sicherlich einen Adapter Marke Eigenbau für 1 1/8 gezaubert oder? Offiziell gibt's den doch erst ab 2010 ...

Die Noleen Gabel macht optisch auch einiges her. Ich lade heute Abend mal ein Bild von meinem Hobel hoch.


----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

die adapter gibts seit mind 2 jahren schon auf dem markt!

nur hat cd jetzt erst erkannt was da noch an geld liegen bleibt wo sie nix verdienen

ich hab den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Project-321-Can...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item1c0f2c82a9

der ist aber angeblich für die bonded version, also mit verklebten brücken. ich fahr den aber an meiner ohne probleme. für meine ist offiziell der hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Project321-Cann...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439c3ba9f5

der 1. dürfte auch so ziemlich der gleiche sein den cd verkauft. gibts auch noch von anderen anbietern zb kohosis:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Kohosis-1-1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item2eaa0fc4fa

der scalty ausm forum hat die schon vor "ewigkeiten" selber gedreht. sind sehr leicht und sehen edel aus.

also nicht immer alles glauben was die hersteller erzählen.......achja und ja ein normaler rahmen verkraftet eine lefty....marketing gerede.


----------



## divergent! (7. Januar 2010)

so die zeit des wartens hat jetzt endlich mal nen kleinen dämpfer bekommen und so schneite jetzt mal was für die schalterei ein.





quasi neuwertige srt 800. und da ich zum glück noch schwarze gummis hatte konnte ich die grauen abbauen. jetzt muss ich die schwarzen nur mal säubern.

ich hoffe nur das langsam mal meine krone für die gabel einfliegt. die ist seit 2 wochen unterwegs.....


----------



## fabiolo (7. Januar 2010)

Soooooooo,

zuerst möchte ich euch allen ein frohes neues jahr verweg wünschen und dass alle eure bike-träume dieses jahr in erfüllung gehen !

ich musste leider gezwungener maßen abstinent sein und konnte nicht weiter machen außer ein paar päckchen entgegen zu nehmen !

wie dem auch sei, ich kann jetzt wieder weitermachen und jetzt sieht es bei mir momentan so aus:









also es steht immerhin schon. dazu sei noch gesagt, dass ich immernoch auf der suche nach nem xtr 900er lrs bin und diesen partout nicht finde ! momentan steht es auf einem deore lx lrs mit araya felgen...

bei den weiteren parts sieht es folgender maßen aus:





(ja ich weiß, fotos sind *******, ist jedoch nicht mein foto und ich kenne mich mit dem ding einfach nich aus )

wie man unschwer erkennen kann, haben sich noch 900er kurbeln dazu gesellt, welche in nem guten zustand sind. ebenfalls noch aus der 900er serie ein schaltwerk, welches ebenfalls in nem guten zustand ist, jeoch schon gebrauchsspuren aufweist. sattelstütze - ja, sie ist scharz  - ist ebenfalls xtr 900, gebraucht aber zustand i.O.
der auf den fotos zu sehende alchemy wird nicht verbaut, obwohl er in tadellosem zustand ist, da er einfach zu hoch aufbaut und ich dann die gabel wieder in die ecke stellen müsste.....!

ansonsten mein motto, the search still goes on! brauche noch nen innenlager, finde jedoch kein passendes; grip shift, die ja doch recht problemlos zu bekommen sind; nen lrs mit xtr 900 naben und nen passenden riser (plus kleinkram)! hat jemand evtl. nen vorschlag für den zeitangemessenen riser?????

also divergent! ich bin echt gespannt wie deins aussehen wird...aber ich glaube echt schick! 

christian sollte sich noch mit einklinken finde ich!


----------



## divergent! (7. Januar 2010)

so nachdem ich ewig heute auf die post gewartet hab bin ich irgendwann auf der couch eingepennt. zum glÃ¼ck rief mit weibchen an da sie dienstschluÃ hatte und ich musste aufstehen. ein blick in den briefkasten...tata blauer zettel. bei nachbarns geklingelt und was erblickten meine augen....2 pakete aus usa.

da ich wusste daÃ meine booster noch unterwegs sind konnte es nur meine brÃ¼cke und kleinkram sein.....und....juhu sie ist da.

"leider" fast  3cm zu lang.....aber das ist nicht so schlimm wie vorher zu klurz.

also mal schnell zusammengesteckt. bessere bilder gibts wenn alles die richtige lÃ¤nge hat. morgen mÃ¼sste mein schaltkrams und die bremse kommen

sattel ist zum veredeln schon eingepackt und pedale fehlen noch...ergo....ich bin quasi zu 95% fertig.













fahrbar wÃ¤r es sicher auch mit spacer turm...aber schÃ¶n ist anders.

mir ist gar nicht an deinem rad aufgefallen daÃ da ne rote feder drin ist. dein rahmenset find ich optisch richtig gut. und zum innenlager...bau doch einfach irgendein shimanolager ein. sieht eh kein mensch und das teil muss nur funktionieren. kostet â¬ mit versand und gut.
ich hab so eins drin:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neco-Profi-Indus...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dec0da79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (7. Januar 2010)

Das sieht ja mal nach etwas aus 

Du weißt aber, dass die Gabelbrücke von der M4 bzw. EFC ist und somit eigentlich für Deine Manitou 2 "falsch" ist.

Ich würde es aber auch so machen, wenn ich keine Gabelbrücke auftreiben könnte.

Hat die Manitou noch Elastomere oder hat einer schon umgebaut??


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Januar 2010)

Die optische Abstimmung erfreut das Auge. Bitte mehr davon!


----------



## zaskar-le (7. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die optische Abstimmung erfreut das Auge. Bitte mehr davon!



Jawoll, das finde ich auch, gilt für beide Protagonisten!

Fabio, starte doch mal ein freundliches, schnelles Gesuch im Basar meiner Abteilung, Du brauchst glaube ich ein 113/73, oder? 117/73 würde sicher auch noch gut gehen, das merken nur Sensibelchen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du binnen 48 Stunden versorgt sein solltest. Mit Deinem Aufbau bist Du gerade ein wenig auf dem Scheideweg, oder? Schwarze Stütze, willst Du dann Vorbau und Cockpit nicht vielleicht auch schwarz machen? In Verbindung mit den silbernen Tupfern an Kurbel und Bremsen wäre das sicher auch schön. Oder Du tauscht die silbernen Maguras gegen schwarze, fände ich dann fast noch schöner, zumal das Magura-silber finishtechnisch ein ganz anderes als das übliche silber oder auch BB des Rahmens ist. 

Riser: Answer Alumilite, nicht zu zerstören, leider recht schwer, aber es soll ja keine Bergziege werden. Gab es in silber (mäßige Verfügbarkeit, aber machbar, im Basar war gerade einer drin) oder auch in schwarz (leider schwerer zu bekommen). Darauf achten, dass der Shim dabei ist! edit: klick!

@divergent: 

Mit dem Einklinken überlege ich mir noch...


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Januar 2010)

vor 2-3monaten hatte shanesimons noch nen xtr900 lrs in super zustand. frag ihn mal. preis war ok.


----------



## divergent! (7. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass die Gabelbrücke von der M4 bzw. EFC ist und somit eigentlich für Deine Manitou 2 "falsch" ist.
> 
> 
> Hat die Manitou noch Elastomere oder hat einer schon umgebaut??



jetzt weiß ich es. ist mir aber egal da sie auf die standrohre passt und gut. es ist ja nicht 100% auf retro getrimmt. da hätte ich ja dann auch bei blättern , ritzel und pedale was altes nehmen müssen.

gabel ist noch mit elastomeren. ich hab leider keinen langen inbus um die gabel richtig zu zerlegen........wer einen über hat immer her damit.

mein talera bekommt evtl morgen auch ne m2 rein. die hätte dann stahlfedern. man könnte also hin und her tauschen....aber wenn dann sollten beide schon stahlfedern haben.

ich muss die gabel aber nochmal ausbauen. meine säge ist im eimer und ich kann den schaft nicht kürzen. da werd ich wohl morgen wohl oder übel mal zu meinen oldies rollern und die flex anschmeißen.


----------



## gtbiker (7. Januar 2010)

Also wenn die Elastomere der M2 eine Länge von ca. 152mm haben (wie lang sind die?), dann gibts ne billige Feder-Alternative von RST.


----------



## divergent! (7. Januar 2010)

ne die sind dächte ich kürzer. ich hatte mir federn besorgt für manitou 3-4 aber die passen nicht. die in der m2 dürften max 10cm haben.

ps. ich hab grad in bester saw manier mit ner stumpfen säge den schaft gekürzt

nach 2/3 des schaftes ist das blatt gerissen. also den rest des blattes in den finger genommen und den rest vom schaft gekürzt. steuersatz sitzt, gabel sitzt, vorbau hat richtige höhe. das kind ist glücklich und verarztet seine wunden. zum glück hab ich die passende dienstkleidung noch an.

wenn morgen der rest kommt gibts wieder bilder


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Januar 2010)

also auf das Silberne passt kein Answer Vorbau

der passt besser zu der M2

und der Steuersatzturm sieht schrecklich aus (mach bitte A-Head)

und auf das silberne einen roten Syncros +silbernen Lenker ein Traum


----------



## divergent! (8. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> und der Steuersatzturm sieht schrecklich aus (mach bitte A-Head)




der turm ist ja schon weg..siehe beitrag davor. ahead hätte ich gerne gemacht aber nachdem ich steuersatz und vorbau günstig bekommen hab wollte ich bei der gabel nicht nochmal umbauen. das passt schon.

so die welt ist ungerecht und grausam zu mir. da geht man arbeiten und was hat man davon....dhl verpasst. 2 kisten sind da. werden wohl meine bremsen und meine ketzerei sein sowie die gabel fürs talera. und das schönste....ich kanns erst morgen nach meinem frühdienst abholen

jetzt muss ich 22 stunden warten...böse welt

naja dann muss ich euch halt mit kürzeren schaft terrorisieren.

ps. wenn ich neue ventilkappen hab geb ich bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (9. Januar 2010)

Wow, ich bin begeistert! Ich weiss bisher noch nicht so recht, welches mir besser gefallen soll.


----------



## fabiolo (9. Januar 2010)

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE  !!!!!


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

na wartet mal ab...ich baue grad die bremse dran....


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2010)

Und da befürchte ich schlimmes, auch wenn die Magura damals in der Farbe überall montiert wurde


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und da befürchte ich schlimmes, auch wenn die Magura damals in der Farbe überall montiert wurde




Na, Hauptsache er schraubt keinen H2O in welcher Farbe auch immer dran.....


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na, Hauptsache er schraubt keinen H2O in welcher Farbe auch immer dran.....



Das ist nur die Escheburger Meinung 

Aber jetzt wo Du es sagst  

So in Purple, das würde die Schnellspanner und den Lenker wieder aufgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

flaschenhalter

kenn ich nicht...ist daß das wo ihr immer drauf sitzt?







ne ich fahr doch mit kamelrücken


----------



## cleiende (9. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Na, Hauptsache er schraubt keinen H2O in welcher Farbe auch immer dran.....



Glaube ich nicht, denn eine Flasche wird dann nicht mehr reingehen.
Obwohl, die Sinnfrage zählt ja nicht immer.


Ah, wie ich sehe wird der wassergefüllte Rückentumor bevorzugt. Schonmal das Gesicht gesehen wenn einer beim Kamel-Trinken ordentlich auf den Rücken geklopft bekommt? 
Immer wieder schön!


----------



## epic2006 (9. Januar 2010)

Das wird ja richtig schön, beide! Macht Spaß zuzuschauen.

@divergent: das in der Gabel sollte ein 5er Inbus sein, da kann man doch mit sicherheit einen Standartinbus mit nem Stück Baustahl selber verlängern. Vorausgesetzt man hat wieder eine Säge und ein Schweißgerät.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

mit dem 5er inbus ist schon gebongt. das werd ich auch so machen.

nur federn brauch ich noch. die gitbs zwar aktuell auch in der bucht aber 40 mit versand sind mir aktuell zu teuer.

ich hab dann mal fertig.

















fehlt noch sattel und pedale. leider eiert meine kooka am stern übel. da muss ich mal schauen wie ich das beheben kann. der stern sitzt aber gerade drauf. evtl reichts wenn man da was abdreht. wen nicht kommt ne andere kurbel dran und gut.

bei den bremsen hab ich nen aktuelleren evo adapter verbaut. die reifen werd ich evtl auch nochmal wechseln...sind mir zu schmal. da kommt bestimmt auch was aktuelleres dann rein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Januar 2010)

Schick, ich finde die Raceline passen richtig gut.
Nur der vorderen Carbonbooster der Magura verdeckt den purpelnen der Gabel, schade.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Januar 2010)

Fährst Du die Bremshebel eigentlich immer so weit innen oder fehlt da noch die Feinjustage?


----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

das sind riesige 4 finger hebel. wenn ich die richtig an den schalthebel machen würde dann würden die bis an die hörnchen reichen.

ja mit dem booster ist blöd. aber ohne stellt die bremse dumme sachen mit der gabel an....die hat ja dann doch etwas leistung.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Januar 2010)

ne...mit der magura, das gefällt mir nich. wär die nich so ausgeblichen und die hebel kürzer, meinetwegen. aber so...uhh...

is halt blöd, dass die cantiwippe am hinterbau flöten is.

aber wenn das vr immernoch so schlecht zentriert is wie hier:


divergent! schrieb:


>



musste wohl nochmal ran


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

Normalerweise kommst du in die gabel mit nem kleinen Ratschenkasten

Manitou hatte aber zeitweise auch zöllige Imbusschrauben (ist minimal kleinere als 5mm)


----------



## epic2006 (9. Januar 2010)

Das Neongelb der Magura ist ein netter Kontrast zum Rest. Schade ist halt wie schon erwähnt der verbrauchte Zustand und der massige Booster, wäre schön wenn Du da eine dezentere und (optisch) neuwertigere Lösung finden würdest. Sonst ist/wird es eine echt feine Sache!

Viel Erfolg noch, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Januar 2010)

ach das gelb ist schon in ordnung. ne andere bremse kommt nicht rein. sicher ne v-brake wäre ne alternative aber da würde mir nur ne paul gefallen und soviel geld will ich da jetzt nicht reinstecken.

der radsatz muss nochmal zentriert werden....is richtig. der hat auch ne leichte acht. das mach ich morgen wenn ich mit dem talera fertig bin.

kürzere hebel für die maguras werd ich mir sicher auch noch organisieren. wenn jemand welche rumliegen hat in schwarz oder silber....pn


----------



## Sascha123 (10. Januar 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Die gelbe Magura zerstört das ansonsten farblich sehr harmonische Erscheinungsbild. Die optimale Farbe ist schwarz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2010)

ich finde es geil! und am rts ist ne magura ne gute idee, alleien schon wegen der komischen umlenkung in dem roehrchen. dann noch nokonschaltzuege und es funktioniert gescheit (wuerde in silber glaub ich au geil aussehen).


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Januar 2010)

nokons kann der herr divergent aber nich leiden


----------



## divergent! (10. Januar 2010)

richtig. nokon hatte ich und die kommen mir nie wieder ans rad. silberne schaltzüge wären nur dann gekommen wenn ich stahlflexleitung eingebaut hätte. aber es geht auch so.

und die raceline bleibt. der ganze andere felgenbremsmüll kommt mir definitiv an kein rad mehr dran.

es ist und bleibt die beste bremse. und mit der raceline fällts wenigstens auf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Januar 2010)

wie machst es dann mit den schaltzuegen? sp41 durchgehend? die zugumlenkung fidne ich naemlich am rts gaaanz bitter...


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

schaltzüge sind normal mit jagwie hülsen bis zu den anschlägen verlegt. der rest dazwischen mit so kleinen schwarzen stohhalmen.

so ist der zug kpl geschützt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2010)

ok,... so haben wir es bei meinem dad auch gemacht. fand ich aber net ideal.


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

das rad wird eh nicht soooo viel schlamm sehen. wird sicher mein schönwetterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (11. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das rad wird eh nicht soooo viel schlamm sehen. wird sicher mein schönwetterrad.



das hab ich auch gesagt (mein Zassi)

und ist mein Lieblinsrad mit dem ich am meisten fahre


----------



## divergent! (11. Januar 2010)

nöö mein liebling bleibt mein talera.

ach ich hab die alle gerne

hab ja zum glück genug auswahl erstmal da....von daher


----------



## race_face77 (12. Januar 2010)

Mal an dieser Stelle an alle RTS-Besitzer: Kann mir eben jemand das Sattelstützenmaß und die Schellengröße des Umwerfers sagen?

Danke Euch.
Grüsse
David


----------



## divergent! (12. Januar 2010)

umwerfer 31,8 und sattelstütze bei mir war 26,8mm.


----------



## race_face77 (12. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## zaskar-le (12. Januar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Mal an dieser Stelle an alle RTS-Besitzer: Kann mir eben jemand das Sattelstützenmaß und die Schellengröße des Umwerfers sagen?



Musst Du aufpassen, ist jahrgangsabhängig. Meines hat 27.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (12. Januar 2010)

Und in meinem erstandenen Rahmen steckte eine mit 26,6mm. So ein blödes Maß habe ich noch nie gesehen, deshalb frage ich. Aber sie passt....


----------



## race_face77 (13. Januar 2010)

Okay, eine genauere Analyse brachte zu Tage: 27,0 ist zu groß, die mitgelieferte 26,6mm Stütze ist leicht unter Maß, also sollte eine 26,8er passen.


----------



## divergent! (13. Januar 2010)

wenn nicht lässte ihn halt nachschneiden. nach so vielen jahren kann auch ne menge plunder sich in den rohren befinden die zusehens dafür sorgen daß da bald nix mehr passt.

aber mal so nebenbei...wenn du schon ein rts aufbaust dann kannst du hier auch gerne mal ein bild reinmachen bzw dein pläne uffn tisch packen


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2010)

den rahmen im "rohzustand":




ich bin au gespannt, was er draus macht. fuer meinen dad war die mohere einfach zu schwer... (oder der schwarzwald zu steil)


----------



## race_face77 (13. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber mal so nebenbei...wenn du schon ein rts aufbaust dann kannst du hier auch gerne mal ein bild reinmachen bzw dein pläne uffn tisch packen



Gerne, wollte nur den fred hier nicht einfach kapern. An Teilen steht bisher fest, dass eine nur etwa 100km gefahrene 1998er Pace RC36 EvoPro drauf kommt, dazu eine silberne Magura und 950er XTR. Mavic Ceramic, Chris King schwarz...der Rest nach Möglichkeit mit klassischen Teilen, mal sehen, was noch kommt. Der Rahmen wird in einer passenden Farbe zur Gabel gepulvert (irgendetwas zwischen grau, silber, titan), der Hinterbau schwarz.

Bilder gerne und auch vom Aufbau, aber dazu die grundsätzliche Frage, wie ich hier Bilder über 60kb reinkriege? Da sieht man ja nichts drauf.

Danke Euch.
Grüsse
David


----------



## divergent! (13. Januar 2010)

ach so du hast seinen rahmen gekauft...aha. also teilemäßig klingts gut. von mir aus kannst du dich hier gerne mit einklinken. ich denke unser themeneröffner hat da sicher auch nix gegen und der herr zaskar sträubt sich noch....

du kannst die bilder einfach in dein fotoalbum hier im forum laden. wenn du das bild dann anklickst erscheinen drei spalten mit codes.

klein,mittel, groß. ich denke mal das könnte helfen.


----------



## race_face77 (13. Januar 2010)

Super, danke. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## race_face77 (13. Januar 2010)

Dann will ich euch mal nicht weiter im Dunklen lassen. Den Rahmen kennt ihr ja schon, hier noch mal zerlegt:




Und das Schmuckstück wird reinkommen:


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2010)

das wird fein... was halt noch sau geil waere:
hauptrahmen das grau/titan, hinterbau schwarz und dann die wippe in gold eloxieren.
dann haste die farbe der gabel halbwegs aufgenommen.

freue mich auf das ergebnis und werde (an geeigneter stelle) das nachfolge rad meines dads posten (specci sworks m4 hardtail). wird wohl am woe zusammengebastelt


----------



## divergent! (14. Januar 2010)

die wippe kann man leider nicht eloxieren. da hatte ich auch schonmal nachgefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (14. Januar 2010)

Das Gold an der Gabel ist auch ganz schick wie ich finde, aber ich wollte diese Farbe dann auch auf die Gabel beschränken, da ich auch kein Goldfan bin. 
Als Farbtupfer wird es zwischen den dezenten Grau-, Silber- und Schwarztönen einige blaue Akzente geben (die bunten Zeiten sind mit meinem Zaskar damals gestorben ). Zum Beispiel liegen hier noch blaue Critical Racing Schnellspanner und blaue Alulenkerendplugs. Mal sehen, was sich noch ansammelt. Barends werden vermutlich in Rahmenfarbe gepulvert.

Und Vorbau stellt mich derzeit vor ein kleines Problem, da das Schaftrohr sehr kurz ist und ich noch keine definitive Zusage seitens Pace habe, ob es die noch gibt.


----------



## divergent! (14. Januar 2010)

wieviel mm luft haste. bzw sag mal die maße von steuerrohr usw...steuersatzhöhe........


----------



## race_face77 (14. Januar 2010)

Abzüglich Steuerrohr und King bleiben 2,4cm. Also sollte der Vorbau nicht höher als etwa 3cm bauen. Das schränkt mich ziemlich ein, ausser Ringle und Pace fallen mir da wenig Alternativen ein. Ein silberner Syncros wäre mir lieb gewesen, aber der baut mit 5cm hinten und 6cm vorne viel zu hoch.

Ideen?

Eventuell lasse ich mir auch ein Schaftrohr nachfertigen. Die Pace hat ein unkonifiziertes, wechselbares Rohr. Das dürfte kaum ein Problem werden. Einzig am unteren Ende eine Nut für den Sprengring braucht es.


----------



## divergent! (14. Januar 2010)

und zur not nen flacheren steuersatz? ich weiß nicht wie hoch der king baut.

an sich ist es ja "nur" ein alurohr an deiner gabel.

hier im forum hat der scalty für die lefty steuerrohre gedreht. evtl kann er dir sowas passend für deine gabel fertigen.


----------



## race_face77 (14. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Tip. Habe noch zwei Metallbauer in der Verwandschft/Bekanntschaft, da frage ich erst mal nach. Der King hat 31mm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2010)

ein crankbrother hat genau 2cm... aber ist halt kein king...


----------



## race_face77 (14. Januar 2010)

Und den King habe ich auch schon.  Wie gesagt, Pace wäre toll, Ringle mochte ich nie so. Alternativ ein anderes Rohr und doch ein Syncros.


----------



## divergent! (14. Januar 2010)

wenn dir deine leute ein rohr fertigen dann ist das für ein zeitlich korrekteres rad sicher besser. wenn du mit nem anderen steuersatz leben könntest wär der cb natürlich ne alternative. 

der neue canecreek mit der teflondichtung baut sicher auch recht flach.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Januar 2010)

Warum kann man die Wippe nicht eloxieren?
Ist die nicht aus Alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (14. Januar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Habe noch zwei Metallbauer in der Verwandschft/Bekanntschaft, da frage ich erst mal nach. Der King hat 31mm.



das schaftrohr ist ja durchgehend ein maß

da kannst du doch einfach son schaftrohr von RST nehmen


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das schaftrohr ist ja durchgehend ein maß
> 
> da kannst du doch einfach son schaftrohr von RST nehmen



müssen aber nich passen. 
irgendwer hatte hier im forum mal geschrieben, dass da die brücken putt gehn können.
in meinem stammladen wurde ne judy fsx mit neuem schaft ausgestattet, mit einem von rst, und der musste ganz schön befeilt werden.


----------



## race_face77 (14. Januar 2010)

Guuuuuuter Tip! Vielen Dank...Gibts tatsächlich günstig. Vielleicht sollte ich das probieren....

Edit sagt gerade: Lt. Beschreibung hat das Rohr 28,8mm...bei 11/8 sollten es nur 28,575, gerundet 28,6mm sein. Das würde die Schleifarbeit erklären. Aber wieso sollen da Brücken kaputt gehen? Die Gabel gab es serienmässig mit Stahl- oder Alusteuerrohr....


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Januar 2010)

wie jetz? heute früh keine unterhaltung? muss ich doch pünktlich losfahrn? mist


----------



## divergent! (15. Januar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Warum kann man die Wippe nicht eloxieren?
> Ist die nicht aus Alu?




daß teil ist irgendwie aus guß und da gehts nicht. wenn man es in der hand hält wird man schnell merken daß es kein alu sein dürfte.

wurde mir zumindest so gesagt. wenn es gehen sollte dann wäre eloxieren an race_face seinem rts natürlich cool.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2010)

schreib mal den topsecretboy an. der kann dir vllt nen schaft machen, der direkt passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Januar 2010)

habsch doch gesagt. bei light-bikes heißt er scalty


----------



## race_face77 (15. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> daß teil ist irgendwie aus guß und da gehts nicht. wenn man es in der hand hält wird man schnell merken daß es kein alu sein dürfte.
> 
> wurde mir zumindest so gesagt. wenn es gehen sollte dann wäre eloxieren an race_face seinem rts natürlich cool.



Also Alu ist es schon, aber eine sehr rauhe Oberfläche. Tippe auf Guss- oder Schmiedeteil. Sollte sich auch eloxieren oder pulvern lassen, nur die Seiten fallen ja aus, weil Drehfläche. Und das Teil nur "rundherum" zu pulvern, sieht imo blöd aus. Da das Rad von dezenten Tönen dominiert wird, macht das silberne Teil an der Stelle nichts, denke ich.

topsecretboy habe ich mal angeschrieben, danke!


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2010)

kleine und letzte veränderungen meinerseits.....jetzt fehlt nur noch der sattel und die stahlfedern für die gabel...jippie









reifen werden noch kpl schwarz. dicker reifen passen einfach besser.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Januar 2010)

wieviel soll die bude insgesamt wiegen? und wie willst du die farbe von den reifen abmachen?


----------



## divergent! (23. Januar 2010)

es fehlt nur noch der sattel. dürfte also knapp unter 12 kilo werden. für ein serienmäßiges altes fully ohne leichtbauteile find ich das richtig gut.

farbe bekomme ich nicht richtig ab...da kommt eher was drauf.

wird einfach schwarz gepinselt


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Januar 2010)

ok, leicht siehts auch nich aus


----------



## divergent! (23. Januar 2010)

war ja auch nicht primär das wichtigste. ich wollte auch mal ein schönes rad haben


----------



## Sascha123 (23. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht primär das wichtigste. ich wollte auch mal ein schönes rad haben



... und das Ziel ist ja auch erreicht worden!


----------



## race_face77 (24. Januar 2010)

Fährt eigentlich jemand ein RTS mit top-swing-Umwerfer oder hat es mal probiert? Bekommt man den dran oder sitzt die Schelle schon zu tief?

Danke!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Januar 2010)

das dürfte nich gehn. da wo die schelle hinmüsste fängt ja genau das loch für den dämpfer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (24. Januar 2010)

Das vermute ich auch. Kann das jemand definitiv sagen?


----------



## divergent! (24. Januar 2010)

geht definitiv nicht!


----------



## race_face77 (24. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank, das bestätigt meine Vermutung!


----------



## race_face77 (27. Januar 2010)

Was mich gerade so beschäftigt: Da mein Rahmen keine Decals hat und die Rahmennummer kaum noch zu lesen ist; kann ich irgendwie feststellen, welches Baujahr der Rahmen und ob er USA- oder Taiwan-made ist? Irgendwie gibt das Netz alle nur denkbaren Kombinationen her: Gerade und runde back badges, Stahlhinterbau, Stahlhinterbau mit auswechselbarem Schaltauge und Aluhinterbau und dazu sämtliche Rahmenaufkleber...

Und nebenbei: Wie bekomme ich das Hauptschwingenlager im Rahmen raus? Auspressen hat nicht funktioniert. Oder geht es nur nach einer Seite?

Danke
Gruss
David


----------



## lyteka (27. Januar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Und nebenbei: Wie bekomme ich das Hauptschwingenlager im Rahmen raus? Auspressen hat nicht funktioniert. Oder geht es nur nach einer Seite?



Moin, 
das Lager ist zweiteilig und die Schalen haben einen Bund, d.h. eine Schale nach links raus und eine nach rechts.
Du mußt von der Mitte her anfangen...


----------



## race_face77 (27. Januar 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Moin,
> das Lager ist zweiteilig und die Schalen haben einen Bund, d.h. eine Schale nach links raus und eine nach rechts.
> Du mußt von der Mitte her anfangen...



Danke, aber das geht ja schlecht. Die Lager sind innen absolut bündig. Mit viel Glück erkenne ich die Kante, an der die Hülsen zusammenstossen, aber Ansatzpunkt habe ich da keinen. Blöde Konstruktion. Den von einer Seite einzupressen wäre imo sinniger gewesen, bewegen kann der sich ja sowieso nicht. Ausserdem sitzt beidseitig eine schwarze Kunststoffdichtung drunter, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Also auch nichts mit heiß machen.....

Ideen


----------



## lyteka (27. Januar 2010)

Die Lagerschale wiederrum ist auch aus zwei Teilen: 1. ein "Alu-Drehteil", meist schwarz und 2. eine "Stahlhülse"
Hab mir selbst ein Werkzeug zum "Ausschlagen" in ,naja, sagen wir gedachter Form eines Ventilstösels mit ganz schmalem Kopfbund hergestellt...


----------



## race_face77 (27. Januar 2010)

Danke, habs draussen.....nicht schön, aber ging.



lyteka schrieb:


> Die Lagerschale wiederrum ist auch aus zwei Teilen: 1. ein "Alu-Drehteil", meist schwarz ...



Das ist kein Alu (zumindest bei mir), sondern schwarzer Hartkunststoff!
Hat den Vorteil, dass man mit etwas Spitzem genau da ansetzen kann.....mit Glück geht dann die Stahlhülse mitsamt dem Kunststoffinlay raus. Hat man erst mal einen Millimeter Luft, kann man von der Innenseite mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher ansetzen und es ausschlagen.


----------



## race_face77 (27. Januar 2010)

Für alle, die auch mal dieses Problem haben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (27. Januar 2010)

Hier gibts die noch neu: http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=1448


----------



## lyteka (27. Januar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Alu (zumindest bei mir), sondern schwarzer Hartkunststoff!



Ok, das kann gut sein, ist schon etwas her, als ich die draußen hatte...
Hauptsache, es hat geklappt


----------



## race_face77 (28. Januar 2010)

race_face77 schrieb:


> Was mich gerade so beschäftigt: Da mein Rahmen keine Decals hat und die Rahmennummer kaum noch zu lesen ist; kann ich irgendwie feststellen, welches Baujahr der Rahmen und ob er USA- oder Taiwan-made ist? Irgendwie gibt das Netz alle nur denkbaren Kombinationen her: Gerade und runde back badges, Stahlhinterbau, Stahlhinterbau mit auswechselbarem Schaltauge und Aluhinterbau und dazu sämtliche Rahmenaufkleber...



Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Kruko (28. Januar 2010)

Ohne Rahmennummer??  Ein bischen mehr Informationen solltest Du uns schon geben.

Irgendetwas wirst Du doch lesen können. Wenn Buchstaben in der Nummer dabei sind, ist es Taiwan. Falls es sich nur um Zahlen handelt, ist der Rahmen "handmade in USA"


----------



## race_face77 (28. Januar 2010)

Danke, das hilft doch schon mal!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2010)

ich will bilder sehen, ich will bilder sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race_face77 (28. Januar 2010)

Von meinem Aufbau? Noch nichts Neues. Rahmen geht morgen zum Pulvern, Farbe suche ich vor Ort aus, soll zur Gabel passen. Teilesuche ist gerade schleppend.....und ich übe mich in Geduld.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2010)

was fuer ne gabel kommt dran? was brauchste?


----------



## divergent! (28. Januar 2010)

lefty!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Januar 2010)

aber auf 6cm getravelt, das es zum hinterbau passt


----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2010)

hey raceface verkaufst du deinen rahmen grad?

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-RTS-Komplettp...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2a046955d4


----------



## race_face77 (29. Januar 2010)

Tja, leider. Wie das Leben so spielt...da entscheide ich mich nach Jahren der Abstinenz für einen Klassikeraufbau und das RTS war genau richtig dafür und dann läuft mir doch der Rahmen über den Weg, den ich eigentlich suchte. War keine leichte Entscheidung, zumal nach der Vorarbeit, aber habe mich umentschieden. Keine Angst, bleibe den GT's treu. Nur in einem anderen thread dann.


----------



## divergent! (29. Januar 2010)

und was hast du dir gegönnt?


----------



## race_face77 (29. Januar 2010)

Bilder sobald er da ist.....


----------



## trinkdöner (14. Februar 2010)

Auch bei mir tut sich was ...


----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2010)

fein fein. das gefällt mir. was planst du noch so alles?

bei mir wirds ja auch bald noch etwas lilaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

so heute kam die erste stufe lila:


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Februar 2010)

Oha, da muss ich ja gleich an Benjamins Zaskar denken! Na ich bin gespannt!


----------



## fabiolo (15. Februar 2010)

also divergent ich kann definitiv nicht mit dir und deinem aufbautempo mithalten!!!!

nachdem ich jetzt den a-tac gegen nen cotroltech ausgetausch habe, trete ich derzeit auf der stelle!!!

aaaaaaber demnächst werde auch nach langer zeit von mir wieder pics folgen....

zum einen hätte ich da die grip shifts...
zum anderen nen syncros riser in der pipeline
und auch endlich den passenden lrs in der pipeline!
und dann muss ich meinem dad noch den schönen flite (mit rotem schriftzug) vom rennrad schrauben !!!er weiß gar nicht was er da hat !!!wird also gegen nen 10 euro sattel getauscht !


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2010)

fabiolo schrieb:


> und dann muss ich meinem dad noch den schönen flite (mit rotem schriftzug) vom rennrad schrauben !!!er weiß gar nicht was er da hat !!!wird also gegen nen 10 euro sattel getauscht !



böser junge! man klaut niemandes flite!


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

naja ich war ja eigentlich auch fertig aber dann kan der hirnfurz mit etwas mehr purple. schöner mist


----------



## fabiolo (15. Februar 2010)

tjaja, die hirnfürze und deren auswirkungen.....

wann gehste denn zum eloxieren und lässt die restlichen teile verpörpeln !


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

ne ich glaub das wird dann zu viel. das teil ist so schon echt ne halbe milkakuh. dann ist schluß. der lrs und noch was für die bremse und mein sattel. der dürfte grad vor sich hin backen.


----------



## fabiolo (15. Februar 2010)

des war ja auch nur nen spässle....

wird aber bestimmt schön aussehen!

hoffe dass ich auch bald mal fertig werde. den letzten passenden xtr umwerfer vor zwei wochen habe ich schön verpennt!!!irgendwie finde ich derzeit keinen mit up-pull....


----------



## race_face77 (15. Februar 2010)

Einen 950er in 31,8, TP kann ich Dir anbieten. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Februar 2010)

heute kam was in überzahl für mein rts. dachte ich hätte nur 2 bestellt...naja jetzt hab ich 2 in der vitrine stehen.


----------



## fabiolo (16. Februar 2010)

so,

ich hab pics versprochen und nun bekommt ihr sie auch....


















und alles zusammengefügt.....





nochmal ne totale:




ja, jetzt fehlt mir noch der heiß ersehnte lrs. werden wolber titanium lite felgen mit, wie sollte es auch anders sein, xtr 900er naben !

jetzt, wo ich heute das erste mal die kommandozentrale zusammengesteckt und die sattelstütze eingesteckt habe muss ich sagen: IHR HATTET RECHT! ich finde es sieht echt sahnig aus mit dem schwarz und es hätte nicht silbern sein dürfen!!!!

jetzt stehe ich vor der nächsten frage und wollte mal nach eurer meinung fragen....skinwall oder blackwall????im katalog ist das rts ja mit panaracer smoke/dart, also skinwall, wobei ich mir ja auch vorstellen kann, dass blackwalls auf grund des bereits reichlich vorhanden schwarz passen würde! was meint ihr?????

soweit, so gut,
grüße, fabio

p.s. griffe werden evtl. noch die zur schaltung passenden durchsichtigen
von grip shift!


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Februar 2010)




----------



## fabiolo (16. Februar 2010)

genauso sehe ich das auch


----------



## zaskar-le (16. Februar 2010)

...würde ich auch fast sagen. Mit Skinwalls würdest Du noch einen weiteren Farbton reinbringen, das macht's ggfs. dann zu unruhig. Letztlich würde ich an Deiner Stelle aber einfach beides mal ausprobieren und dann das montieren, was Dir besser gefällt. Oder Du machst von beidem mal ein Foto und eine Abstimmung hier im Forum - hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr. 

Die transparenten Griffe würde ich sein lassen. Zum einen bringst Du mehr optische Unruhe in die Lenkzentrale, zum anderen passen die dann durchscheinenden Syncros Bapperl ohnehin nicht zum Baujahr. Würde sicher martialischer wirken mit den transparenten Grips, wobei eben die Frage besteht, ob Du das auch so willst. Ich persönlich würde ja auch noch die mittigen Syncros-Decals mit Verdünner wegnehmen, dann ist das nicht so aufdringlich. Sind das Magura Corkies? Vielleicht da noch auf andere Griffe ausweichen (etwas dunkler, kann aber auch im Blitz liegen), von GT gibt es in der co.uk und us-Bucht immer mal dezente Griffe für wenig Geld. Noch besser wäre es allerdings, Du würdest an die originalen GT Kraton Grips rankommen, mit etwas Geduld ist das schon möglich. Sehen toll aus, schön weich und guter Grip, nutzen sich allerdings auch sehr schnell ab.

Die Eggbeater würde ich verscheuern und mir stattdessen ein schönes Paar Shimano PD-M 737 gönnen - unerreicht in der Funktion und besser passend.


----------



## trinkdöner (16. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> fein fein. das gefällt mir. was planst du noch so alles?



ich dachte da an eine schlichte 739er Gruppe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2010)

@fabiolo: na bitte es geht doch langsam vorwärts. persönlich würde ich schwarze reifen vorziehen. glaube mit ner hellen flanke könnte das bei poliert ein bisschen ungünstig aussehen.

die idee mit den durchsichtigen griffen find ich gut. da der lenker ja schwarz ist werden die sicher eh etwas dunkler erscheinen.


----------



## kirry (22. Februar 2010)

Wie veil Federweg hat RTS3?


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2010)

offiziel soll es glaub 5cm haben. aber den federweg reizt man nicht aus. ich denke mal bei mir sind es max 3,5-4 cm.

man solte das rad daher eher als bequemes hardtail sehen


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2010)

so jetzt kamen die letzten teile in purple. danke nochmal an die spender.

schnellspanner kommen schwarze dran...denke ich. hab zumindest mal welche bestellt. denke mal die passen dann besser.













natürlich musste das noch von der baukommission abgesegnet werden:





reifen sind jetzt wieder 1.9er z-max drauf da die felgen doch sehr schmal sind.


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

ick buddel ma schnell aus...jetzt tuto completto:





morgen dann hoffentlich probefahrt


----------



## trinkdöner (1. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ick buddel ma schnell aus...jetzt tuto completto:



ich persönlich finde die purplenen Felgen einfach zu viel... aber das ist ja Ansichtsaache.
Aber meins (genauer das für meine Freundin) ist auch seit gestern fertig:





sebastian


----------



## zaskar-le (1. April 2010)

Was macht eigentlich Berlin?!


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

@trinkdöner. ja viel ist richtig aber ich wollts hier mal krachen lassen. sozusagen mit augenschmerzen in lila.

dein rts find ich richtig schnieke. das passt wie arsch auf eimer. solche cremefarbenen reifen wären auch was.

sag mal ist der rahmen kleiner wie 16"?


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Berlin?!


War die Frage an dich selbst gerichtet?  

trinkdöner: sieht gut aus


----------



## zaskar-le (1. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> War die Frage an dich selbst gerichtet?
> trinkdöner: sieht gut aus



Äh, nee. Ich meinte den Threadersteller. 
Meins ist aber auch noch in Arbeit - dauert aber noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. April 2010)

Schicke RTSs, die Purplenen. Das von Divergent gefällt mir aber ein bisschen besser, fällt mehr auf.
Das wären die Perfekten Reifen (Purple Hibiscus):
http://www.sweetskinz.com/
gibt es leider nur in 16 und 20"


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

hurra ich hab ein gt was im gt forum zu 50% gefällt

ja die reifen wären dann aber glaub auch für mich zu viel.

mit creme könnte ich mich aber anfreunden. zuerst müssen aber die z-max geritten werden......die halten nur immer so lange


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Äh, nee. Ich meinte den Threadersteller.


 


zaskar-le schrieb:


> Meins ist aber auch noch in Arbeit - dauert aber noch.


man munkelt ja, je länger man ein RTS beim Aufbau warten lässt, desto besser wird die Feder-Performance, also.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. April 2010)

Ich find ja die sweetskinz super:



(war mal meins)



(irgentwo im Netz gefunden)


----------



## divergent! (1. April 2010)

witzig sind die keine frage.

hatte ich damals am cadex ne weile überlegt bin dann aber zum mountain king gekommen weil günstig gekauft.


----------



## moitrich (3. April 2010)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die purplenen Felgen einfach zu viel... aber das ist ja Ansichtsaache.
> Aber meins (genauer das für meine Freundin) ist auch seit gestern fertig:
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes RTS, gefällt mir super.
Sollte deine Freundin es irgendwann mal satt haben, würde meine Freundin es gerne weiter fahren.
Also wenn das RTS mal zum Verkauf stehen sollte, denk bitte an mich.

Gruß


----------



## divergent! (3. April 2010)

hab ich zwar anderswo schon gezeigt aber hier nochmal in freier wildbahn


----------



## dr.juggles (3. April 2010)

schöner aufbau


----------



## DanielGT (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
ich weiß, der letzte Beitrag war von 2010, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen?
Wie muss der Sattelstützen-Durchmesser sein bei einem RTS von 93?
Ich messe jeden Tag etwas anderes und werde wahnsinnig!
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (16. Juni 2021)

27,0


----------



## DanielGT (16. Juni 2021)

moitrich schrieb:


> 27,0


Klasse, vielen Dank!
Warum ich immer drei verschiedene Ergebnisse rausbekomme, versteh ich selber nicht!


----------

